# Chloe



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

Chloe, my 14 year old Golden Retriever has an apt. for a Senior checkup tomorrow. I have been told that she has an Inflamation on her Larynx.
Yet, she continues to be a working Certified Therapy dog.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Good luck at your vets appointment, 14 is a great age, Chloe sounds like a wonderful golden girl!.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Hope Chloe's appt. went well.


----------

